# Royal Resorts - Hacienda - Neighbor is a Male Nudist Colony?



## AKGOLFER (Jun 6, 2006)

I thought we visited the Hacienda at a "Bad Time" this past New Years, but based on a number of other folks I've talked to recently, the neighbor to the Hacienda seems to be a "Male Nudist Colony".

This was our experience:  We took a tour of the facilites and then walked from the Hacienda to downtown Playa (about a 1 mile walk along the beach).   After heavy oppisition from the Sales Folks, they let us go and not more than 100 yards from the model building, my wife and I encounter naked men crossing no more than 30 feet in front of us.  Hoping that we didn't see what we thought we saw, we keep walking, but unfortunately over the next 1/4 mile of beach we saw 50-100 naked men. 

Did any of you other Tuggers experience the same thing while you were visiting the Hacienda?


----------



## jlhemenway (Jun 6, 2006)

Wow!!!!!  We bought 2 "back-to-back weeks at the Hacienda's and my wife says she was anxious to get there during our regular scheduled weeks, but now she wants to go tomarrow!!!!!   We were told they were going to build a paved road from the Hacienda entrance area directly connected to Play del Carmen's main 5th Ave/street.  Have they done this yet?  Also have they paved the entrance road yet?  When we were there last year it was still a dirt path road.


----------



## AKGOLFER (Jun 6, 2006)

Too Funny  Yeah, my wife wasn't too impressed, most were pretty old and not in great shape.  We were there in Jan 07, and everything was still dirt, so I don't have any updates there.  For us Guys, the last 1/4 mile before getting to Playa was a much better sight 

Somebody that rented from us last week saw this and talked with the Resort and they told him that a fence was going to be built and that eventually the area would be development and the colony drove away (3-5 years), so that is promising.


----------



## kasha (Jun 6, 2006)

Have you walked in either direction from the Sands? There are nude people around there too   (all women, of course).


----------



## AKGOLFER (Jun 7, 2006)

Kasha,

 I'm not sure you quite understand, a topless women or two (European Style) is not the same as 50-100 completely naked (except a couple had ball caps on) male couples holding hands and snuggling, with no women or kids in sight, for a solid quarter mile.

Did any other Tuggers walk the beach next to the Hacienda and experience the same thing or hopefully experience something else more family friendly?


----------



## Ellis2ca (Jun 7, 2006)

AKGOLFER said:
			
		

> Kasha,
> 
> I'm not sure you quite understand, a topless women or two (European Style) is not the same as 50-100 completely naked (except a couple had ball caps on) male couples holding hands and snuggling, with no women or kids in sight, for a solid quarter mile.



Ha!  I think that's funny.  I have no problem with male couples holding hands and snuggling, if that is what they want to do and it makes them happy... how does that affect me?  Why should it matter to me?  And if they are old fat men, who cares?  Even if they were young fit men, who cares?  They are not any more danger to your wifes, or sons or daughters than the nice young men who will be in proper bathing suits at the Royal Haciendas will be a danger to your wifes, or sons... and your daughters... 

And I think it is their right just as much as anybody else's to own property next door to the Royal Haciendas... I don't see why they should be driven out in 3 to 5 years... but of course, I know they will be driven out.

By the way... I am not homosexual or bisexual, I am male, macho, and 100% admirer of women.

- Ellis


----------



## tonyg (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm with you on this Ellis. Although I am a bit fond of our "hooter" patrols north of the Royals. Now we are both probably in trouble.


----------



## geoffb (Jun 8, 2006)

I also think it is likely that the nude beach will go away if it is that close to the model buildings at RH (100 yards). Anything that close would be affected by other development at the Moxche Beach project eventually.


----------



## Gussie (Jun 8, 2006)

I don't remember the location of the model villas.  
Is the nudist beach on the right or left as you are facing the ocean?


----------



## AKGOLFER (Jun 8, 2006)

Maybe its my Alaskan roots that make this a little hard for me to handle from a family perspective. 

But I do agree everybody should have there place to do what they want, I just wish is wasn't right next to the Resort 

As for the location, when looking towards the Ocean, it is on the Right.  Based on our 1 mile walk, here is how the scenery went. 1/4 mile all naked guys, 1/4 mile local swimming hole with entire mexican family enjoying the water/weather/fishing, 1/4 mile of tents mostly younger backpackers, and then the last 1/4 mile was packed with tons of sunbathers from the cruise ships and people visiting Playa for the day, heavy european feel. Then we hit the main dock in Playa.

Beside the first 1/4 mile, we actually found had an enjoyable walk.

AKGOLFER


----------



## M&M (Jun 8, 2006)

Ellis2ca said:
			
		

> Ha!  I think that's funny.  I have no problem with male couples holding hands and snuggling, if that is what they want to do and it makes them happy... how does that affect me?  Why should it matter to me?  And if they are old fat men, who cares?
> - Ellis



While I have no problem with what others do in their personal lives, I don't necessarily want to actually *see* it! And I don't want it somewhere that my *children will be seeing it*! 
I haven't purchased at the RH and don't really plan on doing so, but if I were inclined to do so I might hesitate knowing that this would be so visible whenever we were to walk to 5th Ave.

Mike


----------



## Ellis2ca (Jun 8, 2006)

AKGOLFER said:
			
		

> Maybe its my Alaskan roots that make this a little hard for me to handle from a family perspective.
> 
> But I do agree everybody should have there place to do what they want, I just wish is wasn't right next to the Resort   AKGOLFER



When you wish upon a star,
makes no difference who you are.
Anything your heart desires will come to you...

Abracadabra... your wish has been GRANTED!  

The resort will now be moved 10 miles inland so you will not see the old fat naked men holding hands anymore...

Puff !

- Ellis


----------



## nephthys33 (Jun 8, 2006)

Hi Ellis,

I usually never post comments but I have to say that you are a fantastic person with a wonderful attitude on life.  Your posts are always the most positive and uplifting. I had some doubts after purchasing my first timeshare (Royal Haciendas) and your many reflections on timeshare ownership have been very reassuring.  It is not about the money or possible profit or loss but about our limited time with our children and loved ones.  Thanks for contributing to this board.


----------



## JEFF H (Jun 9, 2006)

I belive I read public nudity was illegal in Cancun and the Mayan Riveria if not all of Mexico.
Development of the area will push them out in time.


----------



## geoffb (Jun 9, 2006)

The law varies by state and local custom varies even more. Topless women are a common sight at Playa Norte on Isla Mujeres for example.


----------



## akbmusic (Jul 20, 2006)

Just a couple of quick questions regarding this.
1. Can you walk to 5th Ave. without passing by this if you choose?
2. Can you see these guys on the beach from the beach at the royals?
I have a little guy that I am not ready to expose to this yet. Hope that doesn't offend anyone!


----------



## webero (Jul 23, 2006)

Besides all the explanation allready posted, there are big banners that states that no nudity is aloud at the beach.

At the moment the road that will connect RH to Playa del Carmen is not finished.


----------

